# New to Me Ariens 70s 32



## gusgt18 (Jan 18, 2014)

I always wanted a Ariens 70s 32 inch snowblower. I have a couple similar 24 inch models. One came up on craigslist nearby, and I was lucky enough to get it. Looks pretty good overall. It was stored for several years in a shed. After after a little TLC it fired up.

I am always amazed how mice can cram so much stuff into a little space!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice find!
That's a "first year" 924000 series, 1974, the ones that still had the robust cast-iron gearbox.
and matching serial numbers too! that's pretty uncommon on snowblowers overall.
for some reason, Ariens was matching up the tractor and serial numbers for a short time during that era,
but it didn't happen for very long..perhaps a couple years only.

scot


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

that thing is a beast. i have a soft spot for the 924000 series ariens.

get it running and slap an impeller kit on it and you will be blasting though snow drifts in no time.


----------



## gusgt18 (Jan 18, 2014)

Scot. Thanks, and thanks for putting together your website. I have used it more than a few times over the years.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

That looks like the one I'm looking for! That's a nice straight looking machine, hopefully all the internals match. Take care of that Ariens badge on the bucket:wink:. I ordered 3 online (2 NOS) that arrived either broken or so sun rotted you could barely pick them up. I know what you're saying about the dam mice, this is a pic from a Tec project I recently finished. Pics don't show it was equally packed up by the oil fill tube also. At least you know it did indeed sit for awhile. Wish you good luck with it, that's a keeper for sure.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wonderful machine. I may have to pickup a 32 924000 series someday.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I just picked up a 32 in 924000 myself a few weeks ago. it needs a snow shield heater box ( it came with an air cleaner) and the previous owner scabbed on a Honda gas tank ( which will be replaced thanks to Jackmels!!!!! This is going to stay in my stable of forever snowblowers, so I have been spending more time on the ones I have for sale.....but this is going to get an impeller kit for sure....may be a 212 predator down the road...but the tecumseh is still strong!


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Fantastic machine,I have a 924024 8 hp 32, only difference is the postion of the chute Rod and that's about it.
These 924 series machine are great,easy to do maintenance.A drive disc change in 10 minutes.There are bearings, few bushings to worry about.I think you'd have a tough time to find a tougher front auger and gears.


Hope you have fun with your 924.

Cheers


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

cranman said:


> I just picked up a 32 in 924000 myself a few weeks ago. it needs a snow shield heater box ( it came with an air cleaner) and the previous owner scabbed on a Honda gas tank ( which will be replaced thanks to Jackmels!!!!! This is going to stay in my stable of forever snowblowers, so I have been spending more time on the ones I have for sale.....but this is going to get an impeller kit for sure....may be a 212 predator down the road...but the tecumseh is still strong!


I think I saw that one on CL! I LOLd at the Honda gas tank.


----------



## gusgt18 (Jan 18, 2014)

cranman said:


> I just picked up a 32 in 924000 myself a few weeks ago. it needs a snow shield heater box ( it came with an air cleaner) and the previous owner scabbed on a Honda gas tank ( which will be replaced thanks to Jackmels!!!!! This is going to stay in my stable of forever snowblowers, so I have been spending more time on the ones I have for sale.....but this is going to get an impeller kit for sure....may be a 212 predator down the road...but the tecumseh is still strong!


Yep. This one is a keeper.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

That is by far my favorite machine. And I've owned quite a few. Impeller kit and tall chute that bad boy, it will be unstoppable. Full resto or just a cleanup? Which way you going with it.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

I picked up a 10M version of the turkey stuffer model 3 years ago, unknown to both seller and myself. The seller had a Tecumseh summer replacement engine on the machine at the time 
and he stated he was getting rid of it as the "governor was acting up". He had supposedly had problems with the machine and had been playing around with the governor or something to 
give it more power. He then gave up and put it on Craigslist. So I picked it up for $40 and brought it home with the intent of putting a Chonda engine on it. I wasn't going to fool around with an 
old worn looking non-winter replacement engine. Took the engine off in 5 minutes and then proceeded to tip it over such as to start to clean up the insides. Open it up and it was as mice-packed 
as all these pictures shown above. Only good news is that the machine had been running with all that wool/cotton etc. stuff apparently for years and in doing so, it absorbed, and then proceeded to lubricate, 
all the internal working parts. There was zero rust inside.


----------



## gusgt18 (Jan 18, 2014)

guilateen02 said:


> That is by far my favorite machine. And I've owned quite a few. Impeller kit and tall chute that bad boy, it will be unstoppable. Full resto or just a cleanup? Which way you going with it.


That's a nice looking machine you have there. You even have the light kit. I have not seen many with lights.

It will get some attention over the summer. I will tear it down and repaint it. I have a taller chute for it already.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Gust I added the light kit and heated hand grips. I found an alternator of of another dead engine. Placed a battery on it and used it to power the grips and light. It worked like a charm.


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> Nice find!
> That's a "first year" 924000 series, 1974, the ones that still had the robust cast-iron gearbox.
> and matching serial numbers too! that's pretty uncommon on snowblowers overall.
> for some reason, Ariens was matching up the tractor and serial numbers for a short time during that era,
> ...



Scot, just out of curiosity, didn't the 32" machines maintain the cast iron gearbox even after the 924 series switched over to the "modern" square bucket style? The 74-78 24" models maintained the cast iron gearbox with the 24" teardrop bucket, but switched to the aluminum-cased one in 79 with the square bucket change. However, I believe the 32" square bucket 924 series still retained a cast iron gearbox. At least my 74-79 parts manual shows a square bucket (79) 32" breakdown with the same gearbox shape as the cast iron box shown in the OP's post. 

This is all academic and moot since his is a '74 anyway, so both 24 and 32" models of that year would have a cast iron gear box. Just curious!


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

guilateen02 said:


> That is by far my favorite machine. And I've owned quite a few. Impeller kit and tall chute that bad boy, it will be unstoppable. Full resto or just a cleanup? Which way you going with it.


That's one heck of a restoration you did there. Very impressive. I hope to do something similar with my 24" machine next spring/summer. 

What kind of paint did you use on the gas tank? How about the engine itself?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

as far as i know all ariens snowblowers 32 inches and larger all had a cast iron gearbox but not the original cast iron gearbox ariens is so well known for


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Stang for the engine I used BUT from AutoZone. For the tank I sanded and cleaned it as numerous times then used Rite Dye White. You have to boil it in a pot. No paint will stick to these tanks and the fuel with probably peel it of quickly.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'd like to get a tall chute,do you have a part number or did you make it ?
Thanks


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Ian I got my parts locally from Jackmels, check him out he is a member on the forum. I believe the chute came off of an st1032. But I also modded mime for a star drive and not worm drive. Check him out I don't know if he ships your way. Has just about anything for older Ariens. It's either Jakmels or Jackmels.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Stang said:


> Scot, just out of curiosity, didn't the 32" machines maintain the cast iron gearbox even after the 924 series switched over to the "modern" square bucket style? The 74-78 24" models maintained the cast iron gearbox with the 24" teardrop bucket, but switched to the aluminum-cased one in 79 with the square bucket change. However, I believe the 32" square bucket 924 series still retained a cast iron gearbox. At least my 74-79 parts manual shows a square bucket (79) 32" breakdown with the same gearbox shape as the cast iron box shown in the OP's post.
> 
> This is all academic and moot since his is a '74 anyway, so both 24 and 32" models of that year would have a cast iron gear box. Just curious!


For awhile, I thought that the introduction of the "1979 style" bucket, this bucket:










Which was made in 24" and 36" versions starting in 1979, also corresponded with the introduction of the aluminum gearbox..but now I belive that is probably not true for the 36" buckets, and you are probably right that the larger buckets in 1979,and probably into the early 80's, retained the cast-iron gearbox and it was only the smaller models that got the new aluminum gearbox..

But I have never done any in-depth research on the topic to try to figure out which specific models had which specific gearboxes..my major research project in snowblower minutiae ended with the 10,000 series in 1974!  but it is something I would like to explore..Im still on the lookout for the "Ultimate Orange & White Ariens"..which is probably the 924044 of 1979, if it does in fact have the cast iron gearbox, which I suspect it does..but I have not dived-in to figure it out for certain yet. (The 1980 top of the line model was probably just as "ultimate" as the '79, only with a different paint scheme and dash style.)

Scot


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> For awhile, I thought that the introduction of the "1979 style" bucket, this bucket:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


43128 is right about the 32" cast iron gearboxes being different than the classic "Round" cast iron units of the earlier 24" models. The one pictured in toroused's machine appears to be similar in design to modern cast iron units and Ariens' own replacement gearbox for the 24" aluminum boxes. 


It's funny you mention the "ultimate orange and white Ariens." The information on your website kinda sent me on a quest for one, as I wanted the rugged construction of the 60s units, but the dashboard controls of the 924 series. I agree that the 924044 may very well be the "ultimate" model, but I live in an area and on a property where 32" is overkill, so I set out for the "ultimate" 24" model for me. I wanted a differential so the large wheel models were out for me. I thought 924032 might be it, because it retained the old round cast iron gearbox, but I kinda wanted the modern square bucket (924032 is a teardrop model). I settled for 924039, which had everything I wanted (differential, 8hp tecumseh, dashboard controls, 24" square box) except for the old gearbox, so I also bought a new cast iron replacement from Ariens. This was the ultimate machine for me, but I had to do some work to make it that. 

Anyway, sorry to get off topic


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i have a 924044(2 actually) and i can tell you that they both have an updated cast iron gearbox, the one that takes ariens l2


----------

